# Tribute Wind Out Awning



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

HI all,
I am thinking about buying a Trigano Tribute and was looking at a brand new one yesterday . I asked the salesman about adding a wind out awning and he said that it would be £750 to supply and fit a 3m wide one. I thought this was a tad expensive so was wondering if anyone out there has had one fitted any cheaper or knows somewhere that does.Thankds ....cheers... Haggler


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

You can buy a Fiamma 3 mt for £269.95 , £750 sounds a tad expensive.

>>>Fiamma<<<

Buy at a show and I think you may get free fitting..


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

We ordered an Omnistor awning with our brand new Trigano in July, for which we were charged £477. We had to wait a long time after the van arrived before it was fitted, but our awning is actually slightly longer than 3m to accommodate the LWB. We had to remind them to use the special brackets for the type of van. We saw a second hand Tribute where there was a big gap between the top of the van and the awning, presumably they had used the standard fixing bracket. I'm surprised your firm are charging quite as much. I would have thought they would give a slightly more reasonably price as part of your new purchase package.  We waited whilst the awning was fitted in the end, as we wanted to take the van our, and it didn't take them that long!

We do find the awning very useful in wet weather, although we had little use of it in the sun, as it was end September or October before they fitted it. 

Glad you decided on a Tribute! Hope you will enjoy it as much as we do ours!

Weaver


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Tribute Awning*

HI,
Thanks for your replies. It seems as though the fitting brackets are the expensive items on the Trigano. I don`t know why this should be as a few other converters use this van. I will have to shop around
I am keen to buy a Trigano , how do you find yours Weaver now you`ve had it for a while? Have you found any thing about it you don`t like? Any feedback you can give me good or bad would be welcome. Cheers.....Haggler


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

The bracket is specific to the type of van, but we had to point this out to the workshop manager, as they were going to fit a 3 ft awning with different brackets. When he saw the awning and brackets, he was pleased, because he said they were the same as he had just fitted to a Barron's Firebrand, which has a Peugeot chassis I believe. He said it didn't take as long to fit because it clipped into the channels at the side ( if I remember correctly)

We love the Tribute  We do look at others at regular intervals, but haven't found one we would like more. I'm always astonished at all the folks who buy one van, and change it within the first couple of years, :? as we looked very carefully and still think it is the best for us. 

Disadvantages : draught through vent and under the side door. The handle to the grey water drain fell off and we still haven't had a replacement. If you investigate previous posts on this site about the van, you will find people have had problems with various items, but on the whole, none too major.

We have the 2005 edition, which we liked better than the previous version, or the new 2006 edition. I can thoroughly recommend the van, but think I would try and find somewhere else to buy it if they don't give any perks. We paid £2500 for the van (extra, as stated, for awning, and we added an alarm system) when the price was £26995, I think. The highest quote was £27500. although that included the alarm. They also included a CD/ radio in the cab, and various smaller oddments. We didn't have any part exchange though.

Let us know how you get on with it all.

Happy dreaming!
Weaver


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Bought a Tribute*

Hi Weaver,
Thanks for your feedback on the Tribute. I had pretty well made the decision to get one already. I have liked them since they first came out and all the reviews about them have been very positive. I too have also looked at many of l the different van conversions available but in my view nothing can touch the Tribute for value for money like for like. I have bought mine yesterday from Brownhills at Newark.I will get it in March on the new 06 plate . I went for the white version as I didn`t think it was worth £500 extra to go for the silver painted version that comes out in March.White might not be exciting but it is easier to touch up any blemishes from stone chips etc that you seem to get as time goes by.{Trust an old git like me to be thinking of that}.Brownhills gave me a top p/ex price for my Hymer 544k against the Tribute plus a bike rack and CD/radio thrown in. I tried other dealers but none could better this deal . One , made me his best offer and still came up £2000 short.
We liked the Hymer but decided that we wanted something smaller that will be easier to drive around in and park whilst we are on our travels. WE also need a van that can serve as a second vehicle and this fits the bill perfectly
Of course as with all vans there will be compromises to be made when using it so what`s new?
Will let you know how I get on with it later,
Cheers  
Haggler


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

My understanding about fitting an awning on the new style Trigano Tribute is a problem caused because of the clearance to the new roof rails which were not present on the previous model (2004/5) and the full height side sliding door.

I understand that special brackets are available but the awning will not be flush with the side of the van.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*TRibute awning*

Hi Mike,
I was chatting to a CI/Trigano dealer about awnings. He said that the roof bars on the Trigano are mainly cosmetic {not meant to take heavy loads}and were put on to improve the profile of the van to make it less van-like. One or both can easily be removed to make way for an awning if you did not worry about the look . The knuckles on th roof that were used to attach them could then be used for the awning brackets. I must say I haven`t got my Tribute yet so I haven`t had chance to examine the roof . But he did say that an awning can be added without any drilling.However if having got an awning on there is a gap between it and the metal then surely when it rains you won`t be able to keep the area under the awning dry which negates one of the big advantages of using an awning. My choice , I think, is going to be a driveaway awning. There are some excellent ones on the market now.. very lightweight and quick to erect.
Take care
Haggler


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello Haggler,

The information you have posted is pretty much what I was advised.

The Tribute looks so much better with the roof rails but in the end I suppose it is looks versus practicality.

Have thought about the free standing awnings and also the smaller and cheaper Garden Gazebos (we only use an awning in the summer).

If you purchase I would be very interested in any additions/modifications.

I also understand that the Status 530 pole TV aerial cannot be fitted due to the roof shape and getting a satisfactory seal.  

We are considering changing the Grill for a SMEV mini oven and fitting a Meta Thatcham Category 1 alarm.

Will keep you informed of how we progress.  

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Gazebos*

Hi Mike,
I like the idea of a gazebo, you can also buy sides to fit on some of them.Am not sure though if all campsites allow them or if they do then they might charge you an extra pitch fee on the grounds that a gazebo is not attached to the van so it is not an awning. Probably best to find out before going to the site. On one site we were on this guy had a caravan a huge awning and a huge gazebo in front of the awning mind you he was over six feet and built like the proverbial.....only joking. It is a bit of a grey area regarding use of gazebos that needs clarifying. I take delivery of a brand new Tribute in March so will be posting related topics no doubt.
Cheers
Haggler


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Am sitting in my study, pretending to do some paper work, and can look at our Tribute from an upstairs position. There is a gap between the van and the awning, but the awning overlaps the roof ( having used the correct brackets) and so any rain water runs into the groove and hence to earth or wherever! Hubby has left his boots on the step when it rained, and they remained perfectly dry.

Have finally had a rapid response from Barrons about the handle to the waste water opener, and the two buttons on the upholstery which came apart. (home visit - how's that for service?) We rang centrally ( customer services) after being unable to contact anyone who knew anything about it at the branch. Apparently they are in a bit of a muddle since the member of staff who deals with warranty work left. We ONLY reported it for the first time at the end of August, AGAIN in September, when they finally fitted the awning, and ONCE MORE about October or November time when we had to bring the van in, as there was a problem with the awning which needed adjusting. You'd think someone would have realised that nothing was getting done!

It's still a great van though!

Happy campervanning!

Weaver


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Reply*

Hi Weaver,
Glad to hear the awning is doing its job and keeping your husband`s boots dry. I`ve never used that method for testing for water ingress. There has been a lot of adverse comments on this site about the after sales service provided by Brownhills {where I do my shopping} though I personally have not had any problems. But from what you say Barron`s don`t sound too crash hot either and could perhaps do with a kick up the proverbial from someone. I am looking forward to getting my Tribute. I shall be checking all buttons assiduously at the hand over. I have a test report on my computer done by Motor Caravan about 3 years ago. It tests and compares the Tribute with a Devon Camargue. If you would like a copy drop me an e-mail at
[email protected].
Regards
Haggler


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Haggler

We too looked at the article you mention before buying our van and still have a copy somewhere, but thanks for the offer.

Wouldn't have thought a couple of buttons which parted in the middle were a major problem compared with some of the ones I've heard about for other makes. I think the upholstery is very thick on our model, and hence they didn't all clip together very well with too much fabric to go in. Your upholstery is not quite the same, so it may not be a problem.

Actually, the local Fiat garage was worse than Barrons. They are supposed to have checked the van before delivery but the engine compartment still had paper inside. Also we now need to book the van in with them to have the sliding door adjusted. It lets rain in unless we slam it really hard ( see elsewhere on this site. You can search forums for Trigano Tribute, if you have not already done so) There is also a gap at the bottom. The Barrons chappie said it does not fit properly but that is the garage's responsibility. As you can tell, owning a motorhome does not only keep you entertained and busy whilst you are away from home, it also fells many idle hours whilst you are at home.

You'll truly enjoy owning it. My heart lifts when I enter it, and am looking forward to spending a few days away in it over the next couple of weeks. We're thinking of going to Moreton in the Marsh (CC site, I think). It sounds good in the book and ideal for this time of year. Can't wait!

Weaver


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

The 2006 model Trigano Tribute has been changed. A model at the SECC was in metallic Silver (previously only in white) and had the large style Heki rooflight. The interior seemed to be the same. My understanding is that the updated model will be available in April/May.

Not sure at present if there are any other mods or colours. 

Does anyone else have any further information.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*240 v sockets on Tribute*

Hi Weaver ,
Can you tell me how many mains sockets there are in the Tribute. My facts sheet says three but I have only seen two.Have I missed one?
Thanks
Haggler


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Towball mounted back box for Trigano Tribute.*

Hi all you Tribute owners,

I recently sold my Tribute and am awaiting delivery of my new Autosleeper Inca on 3rd March.

The one accessory that I found most useful was the Towball mounted storage box made by Sporty Trailers. It is an extremely well made bit of kit and very secure.

I still have it and I will not be needing it on my new motorhome (it already has external storage), so it is for sale.

I've attached a photo, if anybody is interested PM me.

Regards,

Ian.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Mains sockets.*

Hi Ian,
Thanks for your reply and photo.Hope you like your new Inca. Can you tell me how many mains sockets there are in the Tribute. I am awaiting a new one and am thinking of having an extra socket fitted pre delivery. I have only found two sockets when looking round a van on the forecourt and I thought that another one at a low level would be useful but if there is a third already I can rule that out.I like your storage solutions at the rear end of the Tribute. Finding space for everything is every m/homers problem.
Regards
Ken


----------



## 88944 (May 10, 2005)

*Sockets*

Hi Ken,

There are three. (Or should I say there were three in our Tribute. Specs do sometimes change.)

One is behind the front passenger seat, very useful for using the George Foreman under the awning.

One in the kitchen and one in the telly fold down shelf.

I hope this helps.

Ian.


----------



## 92497 (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

HI Ian,
Thanks, that`s what I wanted to know.
Ken


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Some interesting points on the awning side, Fiamma do an awning called an f65, this used to fit quite snugly on the early tribute with the correct brackets that were not more than £45 if my memory serves me correct, I am going to the NEC next week so will look at the new tribute and roof rails.
yes you can fit a status tv aerial to a tribute either type you just need to put a packing piece in the groove, 10mm cladding works very well


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Hello Haggler
On ours there is one under the locker above the kitchen area, one behind the TV shelf next to the TV socket, and one on the side of the seat behind the passenger seat. I should imagine that is the one you are most likely to miss, but they do change details like this when they revamp the van.

Weaver


----------

